# What’s your lowest body fat %.



## UKMAN80 (Dec 9, 2021)

Hey guys, what is your lowest body fat %. Mine is 13. But that was a few years ago. Currently sitting at about 20%. Would love to get under 10…


----------



## Jamming (Aug 8, 2012)

UKMAN80 said:


> Hey guys, what is your lowest body fat %. Mine is 13. But that was a few years ago. Currently sitting at about 20%. Would love to get under 10…


Around 7.5% is the lowest I've been. Way too difficult to maintain that level though. Especially if you work full time etc. Feel drained a lot of the time and training sessions are more difficult. Look great with your top off but like a smack head if you have a sweatshirt on. Around 12% is much easier to maintain. It's good to get down to 7 or 8% once though just as a challenge to yourself and see how good you actually look. 

Those single digits below 10% are the hardest to get down to though. Everything has to be on point and it's mentally and physically draining. I'm on PCT presently....once I've finished and had bloods done...I might try to get down to 7% if my test levels are recovered.


----------



## Rob27 (Apr 29, 2018)

12% for me, found that hard let alone going any lower, like to sit around 15% these days no lower


----------



## B88F (Mar 22, 2021)

I remember getting caliper tested 2 weeks out from a show and i was 6% only to get leaner during the depletion stage a week out, wasn't fun, i'm comfortable to fluctuate from 8-10% these days.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

20%


----------



## UKMAN80 (Dec 9, 2021)

I wanna try and get to 10%, to challenge myself. Any lower than that and I think my wife would leave me a I would be a nightmare to live with and to be around. I would be horrible.


----------



## HumbleHubby (7 mo ago)

Lowest was 14% before taking psych meds, worst it was 30%+, now it's 21%, would love to get to 15% and then reassess.


----------



## sean m (Sep 20, 2015)

What method of testing are you guys using ? 

I've shown 18% on my home bathroom scales, 3 hours later tested at 15% on the bodyscan at TMHC .


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

I've never had it tested so I can't be sure but judging from the mirror/pictures, I'd say I've been down towards the 8% mark a few times.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

14/15 ish most likely


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

@HumbleHubby @Wifey ?


----------



## HumbleHubby (7 mo ago)

smorrissey.1669 said:


> What method of testing are you guys using ?
> 
> I've shown 18% on my home bathroom scales, 3 hours later tested at 15% on the bodyscan at TMHC .


I use a machine called Boditrax in the gym, it's send an electrical thingy through your feet and hands, I measure it every week at the same time. When I was doing strongman Boditrax told me my BF was 28%, but the next day when I went for a BUPA health assessment it came out as 20%, so I think the key thing is to whatever method your doing stick with it, every week and same time and that's probably the best you can get.


----------



## UKMAN80 (Dec 9, 2021)

smorrissey.1669 said:


> What method of testing are you guys using ?
> 
> I've shown 18% on my home bathroom scales, 3 hours later tested at 15% on the bodyscan at TMHC .


What is TMHC?


----------



## sean m (Sep 20, 2015)

UKMAN80 said:


> What is TMHC?


The Mens health clinic, it a very highly rated trt clinic.


----------



## Cleve (6 mo ago)

It was 20%


----------



## ronewird (6 mo ago)

Before lock down i was stack for years at 11. With diet and DHEA. 
Now i`m trying to get again at 11 but i cannot move from 13...


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

Lowest I’ve measured on a DEXA was 16%
however I have been visibly much leaner but no measurement taken. A guess would be 14 or 15 percent at around 84/85kg.
I’ve never been shredded ever.. I come from a long, long line of fatties. 
It would be great to look in the mirror one day and be 10 percent.


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

I've been sub 10% before. My abs look really symmetrical when bodyfat is low but unlike most guys I have to train them hard for them to pop, even when low bodyfat. 

It's good for bodybuilding but shit for the beach. Blocky abs are bad for bodybuilding but look good up to 12% bodyfat.


----------



## felladrol (9 mo ago)

Zero idea.
Don't give a fook, I rather go with visuals.

That is,
cheese grater arse cheeks (personal PB)


----------



## sean m (Sep 20, 2015)

felladrol said:


> Zero idea.
> Don't give a fook, I rather go with visuals.
> 
> That is,
> cheese grater arse cheeks (personal PB)


I can do cottage cheese if that counts


----------



## felladrol (9 mo ago)

sean m said:


> I can do cottage cheese if that counts


I guess it depends on how grainy the cottage cheese is 😅
Some of them are pretty "wet".


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

UKMAN80 said:


> Hey guys, what is your lowest body fat %. Mine is 13. But that was a few years ago. Currently sitting at about 20%. Would love to get under 10…


How did you measure?

Beyond going by the mirror I have no idea. But just off of an 8 pack


----------



## UKMAN80 (Dec 9, 2021)

simonboyle said:


> How did you measure?
> 
> Beyond going by the mirror I have no idea. But just off of an 8 pack











My old job had one of these near the office and was free to use. So I thought why not. Was up and down between 13% & 15% at the time.


----------



## 136060 (6 mo ago)

Hey guys; try heroin addiction. 2% body fat year round


----------



## UKMAN80 (Dec 9, 2021)

Good idea, I’ll order a couple of vials.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

UKMAN80 said:


> View attachment 218144
> 
> My old job had one of these near the office and was free to use. So I thought why not. Was up and down between 13% & 15% at the time.


Yeah they're just guess work🤣

I've measured out at 7 on one of those. Was easily 12


----------



## MM84! (7 mo ago)

simonboyle said:


> Yeah they're just guess work🤣
> 
> I've measured out at 7 on one of those. Was easily 12


Maybe it was measuring your IQ ……😜


----------



## Imperitive.Intel (10 mo ago)

Can someone please give me a bodyfat% estimation


----------

